# Newsom Fest



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

We had a party/BBQ/Jam for friends out at Marks (Lowtones) place a couple of weeks ago. Here's a clip from the open jam. We're all playing a different riff but I'm not sure anyone else noticed. About 100 people showed up and we had a great time. That's Mark on bass and I'm doing what's supposed to be the vocal. :smile: YaReMi is on the sunburst strat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNAkVYGYB5s


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That sounded great Dave. That looked like a lot of fun and it look's like you guys had a beautiful day for it.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

cheers for sharing..........gotta love jams.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice seeing you, Mark. Looks like a blast, davetcan. Who loaded?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

peter benn said:


> Nice seeing you, Mark. Looks like a blast, davetcan. Who loaded?


I shot the video but it was loaded up to youtube by YaReMi, the guy on the strat. (was that the question?)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, that's great!! looks like a fun time


:rockon2:


----------

